# [risolto] KDE + Compiz-Fusion( un buco nell'acqua )

## Realnot

salve, ieri ho emerso compiz-fusion, ovviamente prima ho letto le seguenti guide: 

1)  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

2)  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

3)  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

poi ho fatto l'emerge di compiz-fusion come descritto qui:

4)  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

però mi da questo errore: 

tux ~ # startcompiz

tux ~ # compiz (core) - Warn: Unknown option '--use-cow'

X Error of failed request:  RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  7 (RenderFreePicture)

  Picture id in failed request: 0x26000a4

  Serial number of failed request:  1316

  Current serial number in output stream:  1419

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

Qualcuno ha una vaga idea di come risolvere?

----------

## flocchini

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension 

mi sembra abbastanza eloquente, pero' vediamo se e' vero

posta il tuo xorg.conf e un glxinfo| grep DRI

----------

## Realnot

Sono un niubbo e per me nulla è "eloquente"  :Smile: 

Allora questo è il mio xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "GLcore"

        # Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   300     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SAM"

        ModelName    "SyncMaster"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 7900 GTX"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

mentre l'output di glxinfo | grep dri è:

tux ~ # glxinfo | grep dri

tux ~ #

tux ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

tux ~ #

mi stampa semplicemente una riga vuota...[/code]

----------

## Realnot

opss mi sono dimenticato un paio di cose in xorg.conf come

   Option "AIGLX" "true" 

ed

 Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

ora vedo se con questi funziona tutto

----------

## Realnot

no, nulla da fare il messaggio è sempre il seguente...

tux ~ # compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using KDE decorator

X Error of failed request:  RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  7 (RenderFreePicture)

  Picture id in failed request: 0x22000a4

  Serial number of failed request:  1582

  Current serial number in output stream:  1685

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

questo è il xorg.conf aggiornato

http://phpfi.com/278543

dove sbaglio?

----------

## daniel979

ciao questo e' il mio xorg.conf che con kde e compiz-fusion funziona, anche io ho una nvidia

```
# **********************************************************************

# Module section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load       "dbe"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch" "true"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

#    Option "Xinerama" "On"

#    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard0"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option "Device" "dev/input/"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "trust"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "MultiUser"  "yes"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier    "Mouse0"

     Driver    "mouse"

     Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

     Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

     Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

     Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Mouse1"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

     Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "LG Electronics"

    ModelName    "Flatron 775FT"

    HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

    Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Videocard0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName   "GeForce FX 5900XT"

    VideoRam    131072

    BusID       "AGP:01:00:0"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "NvAgp" "1"

    Option      "UseEDID" "false"

    Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    #Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

    #Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    ##Option      "DRI"     "true"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT-0,TV-0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Videocard0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Option      "TwinView" "1"

#    Option      "MetaModes" "CRT: 1152x864 +0+0, TV: 1024x768 +1152+48"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes   "1152x864"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Layout0"

    Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#    InputDevice "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

#    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#    Group 0

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection

```

----------

## Realnot

non credo sia un problema di xorg.conf... non so, cmq ho aggiunto alcune voci interessanti del tipo: 

http://phpfi.com/278564

 :Sad:  altri suggerimenti?

 grazie per il supporto

----------

## djinnZ

sono uno dei dannATI, quindi non posso dirti molto ma... verifica se il driver corrrente è quello giusto per la tua scheda, nel caso inserisci in package.mask l'opportuna riga per abbassare l'ultima versione utile dei driver.

In make.conf come hai impostato VIDEO_CARDS? 

(verificare non sono sicuro che le voci siano esatte, sto andando a memoria)

----------

## Realnot

in make.conf non ho impostato nessuna VIDEO_CARDS

mi sono dimenticato ghghgh

cmq ora ho impostato tutto ho messo

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ora sembra che compiz funziona... posso intuirlo dal fatto che mi è crashato window decorator lol

come faccio a rimetterlo in piedi, oppure che ad ogni avvio carica automaticamente window decorator?

----------

## Realnot

lancio kde-window-decorator --replace ma non ottengo nessuna risposta dal sistema.. come mai?

ho anche trovato un script del genere:

```
#!/bin/sh

if ! ps ax | sed '/grep/ d' | grep compiz 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null ; then

   /usr/bin/compiz --replace ccp &

   /usr/bin/kde-window-decorator --replace &

else

   /usr/bin/kde-window-decorator --replace &

fi
```

ho creato un file del tipo start-window-decorator.sh che ho inserito in ~/.kde/Autostart ma nulla da fare  :Sad: [/code]

----------

## flocchini

che c'entra windows decorator? se usi compiz ti conviene usare emerald  :Wink:  installa il pacchetto fusion-icon con al flag kde in modo da avere l'icona nel tray e poter fare tutto da li'  :Smile: 

----------

## Realnot

ho emerso il pacchetto fusion-icon come mi hai suggerito di fare, poi ho riavviato X. X è partito senza usare da subito compiz-fusion, quindi ho lanciato:

compiz-start. e kde-window-decorator è crashato cmq... 

Non capisco nemmeno come funziona emerald theme manager, non capisco come si selezionano i template o come posso far ritornare le decorazioni a bordo finestra.

Poi ho notato anche un altra cosa, ad esempio con compiz avviato se uso la seguente combinazione di tasti: ctrl+alt+left il cubo dovrebbe ruotare verso sinistra, invece non si muove sembra quasi che gli effetti siano disabilitati... questo può dipendere da una configurazione errata di AIGLX? l'ultima volta che ho emerso compiz-fusion ho usato XGL, però mi è crashato il sistema e sono accadute svariate cose, mi hanno consigliato AIGLX.

ho usato questo script in ~/.kde/Autostart per avviare il decorator con emerald:

```
#!/bin/sh

if ! ps ax | sed '/grep/ d' | grep compiz 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null ; then 

        /usr/bin/compiz --replace ccp &

   /usr/bin/emerald --replace &

else

   /usr/bin/emerald --replace &

fi
```

non cambia assolutamente niente, kde si avvia normalmente senza avviare compiz, quando lancio compiz-start scompaiono le decorazioni e non funzionano gli effetti...

poi ho notato una cosa nel xorg.conf di daniel979, ho visto che ha usato:

#    Option "AIGLX" "true"  <-- ma come fa a funzionare con il #?

#Section "DRI"

#    Group 0

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection 

##Option      "DRI"     "true" 

tutte opzioni per schede ATI...

comunque non so cosa fare  :Sad:  non va...

----------

## Realnot

ho emerso il pacchetto fusion-icon come mi hai suggerito di fare, poi ho riavviato X. X è partito senza usare da subito compiz-fusion, quindi ho lanciato:

compiz-start. e kde-window-decorator è crashato cmq... 

Non capisco nemmeno come funziona emerald theme manager, non capisco come si selezionano i template o come posso far ritornare le decorazioni a bordo finestra.

Poi ho notato anche un altra cosa, ad esempio con compiz avviato se uso la seguente combinazione di tasti: ctrl+alt+left il cubo dovrebbe ruotare verso sinistra, invece non si muove sembra quasi che gli effetti siano disabilitati... questo può dipendere da una configurazione errata di AIGLX? l'ultima volta che ho emerso compiz-fusion ho usato XGL, però mi è crashato il sistema e sono accadute svariate cose, mi hanno consigliato AIGLX.

ho usato questo script in ~/.kde/Autostart per avviare il decorator con emmerald:

```
#!/bin/sh

if ! ps ax | sed '/grep/ d' | grep compiz 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null ; then 

        /usr/bin/compiz --replace ccp &

   /usr/bin/emerald --replace &

else

   /usr/bin/emerald --replace &

fi
```

non cambia assolutamente niente, kde si avvia normalmente senza avviare compiz, quando lancio compiz-start scompaiono le decorazioni e non funzionano gli effetti...

poi ho notato una cosa nel xorg.conf di daniel979, ho visto che ha usato:

#    Option "AIGLX" "true"  <-- ma come fa a funzionare con il #?

#Section "DRI"

#    Group 0

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection 

##Option      "DRI"     "true" 

tutte opzioni per schede nVidia...

comunque non so cosa fare  :Sad:  non va...

----------

## Realnot

fatto ci sono riuscito, bastava lanciarlo...  :Very Happy:  che stolto che sono heheehhe, cmq grazie a tutti per il supporto!

----------

